# If we sell...how much should we ask? I'm not sure?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

As usual I am not sure about something :roll: :laugh:

We've been talking about selling our buck after he's bred our does and they show signs of being pregnant.
We adore him and really have toyed with keeping him, but we're keeping 2 of his daughters, and will need to change bucks for next year, so we just can't keep him 

He was born 4/4/11, his percentage kids placed very competitively in the fair shows this summer considering the does we bred him to are not big, meaty show quality kids, so we're very proud of what he's done for them.

He does have what might be permanent damage from getting deathly ill from grain earlier this year, he just walks a little off on the hind end, but it's not bad, and he can run, jump, play, and breed with no problems.
He's really easy to handle except for the fact he wants to rub on you constantly :hair: 
Up to date on worming, we gave him copper about 3 weeks to a month ago, he's due for more selenium e gel, has good feet.

The only fault I can really see with him is he has a wide barrel, it makes his heart girth and butt look small LOL But he's got a huge chest, and has so much potential :wink:

He's got an oustanding pedigree, his sire is climbing the ranks in the show ring, and just a couple of days ago he was the Sr. Champion and Reserve Grand Champion buck at the KY state fair, he was Reserve Champion at NAILE in 2011, 2nd at the 6/12/12 ABGA Nationals in 24-36mo, etc. etc. etc.

He is double registered ABGA/IBGA.
And guessing around 200lbs.

Here's his pedigree, sorry it's so big, but the small one is hard to read









7/22/12 - next to our tallest/oldest doe who is 4 yrs old.



























8/11/12 that's his first born doe kid on the other side, Lyrica, 6mo/around 100lbs now, 75% boer, he was 6mo when he bred her dam.









His 3mo 50% triplet buckling out of a nubian/boer doe 









Boer bucks do sell very well around here, there is a huge market for them. After what we've paid for him vs. pedigree, and how nice his kids have been with percentage does, we were thinking to start him at $650-700? I don't want to be ridiculous, but I also don't want to lose $$ on him either.

Anyway, thanks for bearing with me through my usual long post :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks pretty decent to me. You can always come down in price if you have to.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

His genetics are nothing to sneeze at either.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

$800 and then take offers? You can always lower your price if you don't get any bites, but its harder to raise it. Hes a nice boy with a real nice pedigree.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I dont see why you couldnt get that for him. If I lived closer I would love to have him for the size he puts on his babies. I dont know much about bloodlines but it sounds like his sire is making a name for himself so that should be worth something. He is also producing show kids himself. I agree with maggie put him on there for what you want but dont go any lower than hes worth. Have you thought about taking him to a production sale?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much  I appreciate everyones reply. When it comes to pricing an animal I am really clueless. We adore him, I'm so torn about selling him, if we had more land and could keep an adult buck comfortably he'd never go anywhere.
He'll size up really well, especially on good pasturing when he's not so 'girl crazy' lol

I'm not real sure about production sales to be honest I've never been to one, but thanks for the suggestion. 
I'm thinking about listing him on Craigslist maybe 2 weeks before we intend to sell him or maybe even sooner so we get him out there. But won't sell him until we're sure the girls are pregnant.
We're breeding 5 does, he's bred 4 of them over the past 2 weeks, but unsure about the youngest one, not sure if he was successful or not. I'm thinking if they don't come in heat next month then they took and he'd be safe to sell around the first week of Oct?

My plan is to possibly buy a young buck kid next spring, one that my son can possibly show in the summer fairs, and then we can use for breeding, and then sell afterwards. Would be so awesome if one of the young fullblood registered does we have would give us a nice kid from Big Bang


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Make sure to post him on goatclassifieds.com when you are ready to sell and on facebook theres "boer goats for sale" and "boer goat trader" groups to post goats. You will get more buyers from further way than you would on craigslist, and also breeders looking for higher quality goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.... :grouphug: 

I know it has to be very ..very hard... to have to sell him.... :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont know any thing off of any papers other then stars are good lol. But he is really clean looking and has a very nice chest, and this is coming from a butt girl lol. I dont know about where you are but I see less nice looking and not even old enough to breed go for $800. Now with me being cheap I would pay $800 for him, depending on how fast you want to sell him I would start with $1000 and every few weeks go down 100. I have learned the hard way to start high, even if it seems out of this world. I had a nice buck that I sold to a lady for $150, that same day I put another buck threw the sale that was not even half as nice as him and got $200....trust me you dont want to be kicking your self like I still am.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I just love your Big Bang. If i had $800 for a new buck, id drive to your place myself and take him home.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone, and I appreciate that HamiltonAcres, he's such a sweet boy. He just needs to continue putting on weight and regain butt, and he's going to be nice and thick. He's finally calmed down with rut, and is eating his grain a little better, but think I am definitely going to have to get him to eat 2x a day, he's such a stinker lol. But he is young and this is his first rut so I'll cut him slack 
He has kind, young eyes, he's always watching you and always looking for an opportunity to rub his stink all over you too LOL Every day no matter what if I go in the goat pen, I come out smelling like him LOL


----------

